# Topps "Rep"Tiles



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

ive had a great idea!

as some of you know, i work at topps tiles in harlow, and we do a lot for our chosen charity "the national asthma campaign".
now, my idea is to one day during the summer, have a charity "reptile day" at my store. the donation could be something like £1 a person to meet the reptiles, and then they could have a picture taken and a brief handling session (if possible) of each reptile there. obviously i will sort out a "now wash your hands" sort of thing and as much equipment as possible for the day, and will need to organise everything i need to do first and get the OK from the higher ups.

now, i was wondering, if i get the authorisation for this, would anybody be interested in coming down with a reptile or 2 of some description and helping out? if anyone is interested, please message me or reply to this post 

thanks all,
Deadbait.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

What a great idea if only we lived closer :roll:


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

after a long discussion with t-bo, this idea has become a lot bigger than i originally intended.

now, if i can get the sponsoring from my company and the people that matters interest (ie anyone with reps!), i may even hold a reptile show at one of the local halls. it will need a lot of planning obviously, but, if enough people are interested then i will go ahead and organise it so please let me know if you are!! 
it will all be in aid of the national asthma campaign, and for anyone selling anything, the money for the table will go direct to the charity. i will get one of my guys to dress up in a mr topps suit that we have in store etc, would be brilliant!

i have a few people interested so far, but it all depends on getting the sponsoring. fingers crossed!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Depending what day it was on me and chris would be up for that. A day out of the pub, chance to see other peoples snakes and maybe change a few peoples minds about reps.


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

UPDATE ::

right, ive now got the OK from my fund raising coordinator, i just need to see what kind of sponsor deal i can actually get from topps, i really only need £50 or so for the hall (im using the school hall at where my mum teaches as the venue which is a bonus), and then any refreshments etc, but that will be pennies i guess.

ive had a customer in my shop who are also interested in coming (one actually keeps skunks!) and he knows several people who would also be interested, so its looking good 

i am going to do a complete write up on the occassion now, so anyone who is interested can have a rough idea that will be going on.

thanks again all.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow, sounds like your realy getting it together! looking forward to it already


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

yes this is sounding very interesting


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Great Idea, I dont want to put a rain on your parade but isnt there certain issues with Insurance ie public liability that wont be covered on your employers general, then theres environmental health, and the certain departments at the local authority,Then theres the tits at the animal welfare department. I think this is why we struggle to hold shows and conventions over here compared to the US.

Good luck with it though if it does go ahead, Id love to come along but the distance is a little far and besides my royals which id rather not upset with all the handling and travel I only have my baby boas to show as i dont think itd be that good trying to persuade people reptiles are nice whilst one of my amazons is striking at my fingers lol :?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Looks like you got a few more things to think about there Deadbait :shock:


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

no worries, ive thought about that all already, the biting etc, i may have come up with a way around it but thats an issue in limbo at the mo.

new update anywho, my regional manager is saying that not enough people own reptile to come to such an event, my reply to that was... you dont get out much do you? hehe.

so its all still hanging in the balance of getting the ok, it might even be held in my shop now, after closing so it wont cost a penny for the company, that way, the regional manager cant say no


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

Try talking to the owners of your local reptile shops.They usually jump at an opertunity like this.1 they get free adverising and maybe sell a few animals and 2 they will have a much larger range of "friendly"reptiles to show to the general public  

Hope it goes well

Ryan


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

i will, im going to millenium reps tomorrow to see what he can do about my baby royal not eating, apparently hes got his little ones taking fluffs now, will ask him see what he says.

im going away to spain on saturday, so will have to continue chasing this idea when i come home, until then fingers crossed.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

hows it coming along bud?, hope its forming well and its going ahead, keep us up to date. :lol:


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

im still planning it, although its going on a temporary hold because i go on holiday saturday. my store manager is back now, will run him through it when i get back see what he says  until then, consider this "work in progress"

on a side note, i will hopefully be promoted soon! got to learn to drive first though. bummer.


----------

